# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  हिन्दी ग्रामर कैसे ठिक करूं?

## DewlanceHosting

हिन्दी तो आता है पर हिन्दी मे मात्राए लगाने मे कमजोर हूं जैसे मूझे पता नही है की "ठिक" मे बडा ऊ की मात्रा आएगा या छोटा।

यह मै कैसे ठिक कर सकता हूं?

कोई सूझाव है?

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> हिन्दी तो आता है पर हिन्दी मे मात्राए लगाने मे कमजोर हूं जैसे मूझे पता नही है की "ठिक" मे बडा ऊ की मात्रा आएगा या छोटा।
> 
> यह मै कैसे ठिक कर सकता हूं?
> 
> कोई सूझाव है?


हिन्दी में गड़बड़ी होने की वजह?

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> हिन्दी में गड़बड़ी होने की वजह?


शुरु से हिन्दी पर ध्यान नही दिया था और अब मात्राए ठिक से समझ नही आती। कूछ जो याद रहता है उसे आसानी से लिख देता हूं लेकीन पता नही चलता है कब बडी ई कि मान्त्रा लगानी है और कब छोटी।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

मेरा हिन्दी मे ब्लाग भी है और कई लोग तो बोल भी चूके हैं की हिन्दी मे मात्राए बहुत गलत लगाते हो आदी।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> शुरु से हिन्दी पर ध्यान नही दिया था और अब मात्राए ठिक से समझ नही आती। कूछ जो याद रहता है उसे आसानी से लिख देता हूं लेकीन पता नही चलता है कब बडी ई कि मान्त्रा लगानी है और कब छोटी।


अब ध्यान से सारे प्रश्नों के उत्तर दें-

प्रश्न १. हिन्दी मातृभाषा है या नहीं?

प्रश्न २. शिक्षा का माध्यम कौन सी भाषा है?

प्रश्न ३. क्या जन्म से हिन्दीभाषी क्षेत्र में निवास करते हैं?

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> अब ध्यान से सारे प्रश्नों के उत्तर दें-
> प्रश्न १. हिन्दी मातृभाषा है या नहीं?


उत्तर: हां।





> प्रश्न २. शिक्षा का माध्यम कौन सी भाषा है?


उत्तर: शुरु मे हिन्दी फिर 7th से अंग्रेजी




> प्रश्न ३. क्या जन्म से हिन्दीभाषी क्षेत्र में निवास करते हैं?


उत्तर: हां, अंग्रेजी भाषा तो मैने बहुत बाद मे यानी ७ वि कलास के बाद सिखना सूरु किया है।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

यानि अँग्रेज़ी मीडियम से पढ़े हैं?

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> यानि अँग्रेज़ी मीडियम से पढ़े हैं?


हां, हिन्दी का बेसिक चौपट हो गया है ;/

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> हां, हिन्दी का बेसिक चौपट हो गया है ;/


हिन्दी पर विशेष ध्यान देने का कारण? सच्चाई तो यह है कि हिन्दी फ़िल्मों में काम करने वाले लगभग सभी हिन्दी हीरो-हीरोइनों की हिन्दी लचर होती है। इनके हिन्दी ज्ञान का स्तर कक्षा ५ आँका गया है। इन्हें इसीलिए हिन्दी पढ़ने में बड़ी उलझन होती है। इसीलिए लगभग सारी स्क्रिप्ट रोमन हिन्दी/अँग्रेज़ी में लिखी जाती है। हिन्दी में लिखी अच्छी से अच्छी कहानी पढ़ने में इन्हें बड़ी परेशानी होती है, इसलिए प्रायः राइटरों से स्टोरी नरेट करने के लिए कहा जाता है।

हिन्दी दुरुस्त करने के लिए अथिक से अधिक हिन्दी में पढ़ें। हिन्दी डिक्शनरी पढ़ें। प्रायः सभी बुद्धिजीवी हिन्दी डिक्शनरी पढ़ना पसन्द करते हैं।

इसके आगे हिन्दी में क्या चमत्कार दिखाना चाहते हैं बताइए तो आपको सलाह देने में आसानी रहेगी।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> हिन्दी पर विशेष ध्यान देने का कारण? सच्चाई तो यह है कि हिन्दी फ़िल्मों में काम करने वाले लगभग सभी हिन्दी हीरो-हीरोइनों की हिन्दी लचर होती है। इनके हिन्दी ज्ञान का स्तर कक्षा ५ आँका गया है। इन्हें इसीलिए हिन्दी पढ़ने में बड़ी उलझन होती है। इसीलिए लगभग सारी स्क्रिप्ट रोमन हिन्दी/अँग्रेज़ी में लिखी जाती है। हिन्दी में लिखी अच्छी से अच्छी कहानी पढ़ने में इन्हें बड़ी परेशानी होती है, इसलिए प्रायः राइटरों से स्टोरी नरेट करने के लिए कहा जाता है।
> 
> हिन्दी दुरुस्त करने के लिए अथिक से अधिक हिन्दी में पढ़ें। हिन्दी डिक्शनरी पढ़ें। प्रायः सभी बुद्धिजीवी हिन्दी डिक्शनरी पढ़ना पसन्द करते हैं।
> 
> इसके आगे हिन्दी में क्या चमत्कार दिखाना चाहते हैं बताइए तो आपको सलाह देने में आसानी रहेगी।


दरअसल मैने एक नावेल लिखा है हिन्दी मे और उसमे ग्रामर के शब्द ठिक नही है जिसकी वजह से कई लोग पढने मे दिक्कत बताते हैं। क्या करूं जिससे मांत्राए लगाना सिख जाउं जैसे बडा या छोटा मांत्रा कैसे पहचानते हैं?

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> दरअसल मैने एक नावेल लिखा है हिन्दी मे और उसमे ग्रामर के शब्द ठिक नही है जिसकी वजह से कई लोग पढने मे दिक्कत बताते हैं। क्या करूं जिससे मांत्राए लगाना सिख जाउं जैसे बडा या छोटा मांत्रा कैसे पहचानते हैं?


हिन्दी की खाल पहने हे अँग्रेज़ी के लेखक! मिल्कीवे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर का शत-शत नमन स्वीकार करें। हिन्दी की खाल में अँग्रेज़ी लेखक देखकर धन्य हो गया, क्योंकि आपने टूटी-फूटी हिन्दी में ही सही, एक अदद उपन्यास लिखने में सफलता प्राप्त कर ली है। बधाई हो।

अब कृपया यह बताने का कष्ट करें- अँग्रेज़ी लेखन में 'द मैन बुकर प्राइज़' जैसा बड़ा स्कोप होते हुए भी आप हिन्दी लेखन के क्षेत्र में क्यों पधारे? वैसे व्याकरण या मात्रा की त्रुटि कोई मायने नहीं रखती। बस उपन्यास का कथा-वस्तु ठीक होना चाहिए।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

सूत्र-लेखक से वार्तालाप करने में काफ़ी दिक्कत आ रही है, क्योंकि सूत्र पर उनकी वापसी नियमित नहीं हो रही है। अतः संभावित कारणों की व्याख्या करते हुए हम स्वयं हल निकालने की कोशिश करते हैं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

यदि आप अँग्रेज़ी लेखक होते हुए भी जनता के सामने सिर्फ इतना झलकाना चाहते हैं कि आपको हिन्दी से बड़ा प्रेम है तो इसके लिए आपको कष्ट करके हिन्दी में उपन्यास वगैरा लिखने की ज़रूरत कतई नहीं है। इसके लिए आप बाज़ार से ऐसा शर्ट, टीशर्ट खरीदकर लाएँ जिसमें हिन्दी न्यूज़ पेपरों का समाचार प्रिंट हो। ढूँढने पर आपको ऐसा कपड़ा भी मिल जाएगा जिसकी डिजाइन में हिन्दी समाचार छ्पा होता है। इस कपड़े का शर्ट सिलवाकर हिन्दी दिवस के दिन पहनकर एक लाइन हिन्दी में 'मेरे प्यारे भाइयों और बहनों' बोलकर हिन्दी कल्याण में बाकी भाषण अँग्रेज़ी में दें। चलेगा क्या, दौड़ेगा। कोई बुरा नहीं मानेगा, क्योंकि हिन्दी-प्रेम तो आपके कपड़ों से स्पष्ट रूप से झलक ही रहा है। जोरदार तालियाँ बजेगी।

'मंच-धरोहर' ब्न्दुजैन के पास एक ऐसा चित्र भी है जिसमें 'हिन्दी-प्रेम-वस्त्र' पहने लोगों को दिखाया गया है। धरोहर जी, कृपया वह चित्र प्रकाशित करके पाठकों का ज्ञानवर्धन करें।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> यदि आप अँग्रेज़ी लेखक होते हुए भी जनता के सामने सिर्फ इतना झलकाना चाहते हैं कि आपको हिन्दी से बड़ा प्रेम है तो इसके लिए आपको कष्ट करके हिन्दी में उपन्यास वगैरा लिखने की ज़रूरत कतई नहीं है। इसके लिए आप बाज़ार से ऐसा शर्ट, टीशर्ट खरीदकर लाएँ जिसमें हिन्दी न्यूज़ पेपरों का समाचार प्रिंट हो। ढूँढने पर आपको ऐसा कपड़ा भी मिल जाएगा जिसकी डिजाइन में हिन्दी समाचार छ्पा होता है। इस कपड़े का शर्ट सिलवाकर हिन्दी दिवस के दिन पहनकर एक लाइन हिन्दी में 'मेरे प्यारे भाइयों और बहनों' बोलकर हिन्दी कल्याण में बाकी भाषण अँग्रेज़ी में दें। चलेगा क्या, दौड़ेगा। कोई बुरा नहीं मानेगा, क्योंकि हिन्दी-प्रेम तो आपके कपड़ों से स्पष्ट रूप से झलक ही रहा है। जोरदार तालियाँ बजेगी।
> 
> 'मंच-धरोहर' ब्न्दुजैन के पास एक ऐसा चित्र भी है जिसमें 'हिन्दी-प्रेम-वस्त्र' पहने लोगों को दिखाया गया है। धरोहर जी, कृपया वह चित्र प्रकाशित करके पाठकों का ज्ञानवर्धन करें।


आप समझे नही, उपनयास लिखना या कोई पुस्तक लिखना तो मेरा सौख है। कई पुस्तक लिख चूका हूं। https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Kunnu

हिन्दी बोलने मे कोई दिक्कत नही है बस लिखने मे परेसानी है ;/

----------


## DewlanceHosting

कोई बात नही, लगता है ठिक नही होगा ऐसे ही काम चलाना पडेगा।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कोई बात नही, लगता है ठिक नही होगा ऐसे ही काम चलाना पडेगा।


बड़ी जल्दी निराश और चिंतित होकर चल दिए।  चिन्ता चिता समान। वहाँ जाकर आप बेवजह राजकपूर, बीआर, यश चोपड़ा को परेशान करेंगे। इसलिए आपको जाने नहीं दिया जाएगा और आपको हिन्दी सिखाने की भरसक कोशिश की जाएगी। वो कविता तो सुनी होगी- नारी हो न निराश करो मन को..

आपको हिन्दी सिखाने का सरल फ़ॉर्मूला खोजा जा रहा है। उम्मीद है जल्दी ही हल निकल आएगा।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

> बड़ी जल्दी निराश और चिंतित होकर चल दिए।  चिन्ता चिता समान। वहाँ जाकर आप बेवजह राजकपूर, बीआर, यश चोपड़ा को परेशान करेंगे। इसलिए आपको जाने नहीं दिया जाएगा और आपको हिन्दी सिखाने की भरसक कोशिश की जाएगी। वो कविता तो सुनी होगी- नारी हो न निराश करो मन को..
> 
> आपको हिन्दी सिखाने का सरल फ़ॉर्मूला खोजा जा रहा है। उम्मीद है जल्दी ही हल निकल आएगा।


कोई उपाए मिल जाए तो बडा उपकार होगा आपका। हिन्दी मे लिखना ही कमजोरी बचा है। अंग्रेजी ठिक करने की कोसीस नही करता हूं क्यों कि वो हमारे देश की भाषा नही है पर हिन्दी तो ठिक रहे तो बहुत अच्छा क्यों की कई जगह पर ईसका ईस्तेमाल करना पडता है।

खास कर राजस्थान मे तो हिन्दी बहुत चलता है। हर दफतर आदी मे हिन्दी मे लिखना होता है जैसे कोई पत्र लिखना है तो अंग्रेजी वाला नही चलता है जो की बहुत अच्छी बात है ;)

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कोई उपाए मिल जाए तो बडा उपकार होगा आपका। हिन्दी मे लिखना ही कमजोरी बचा है। अंग्रेजी ठिक करने की कोसीस नही करता हूं क्यों कि वो हमारे देश की भाषा नही है पर हिन्दी तो ठिक रहे तो बहुत अच्छा क्यों की कई जगह पर ईसका ईस्तेमाल करना पडता है।
> 
> खास कर राजस्थान मे तो हिन्दी बहुत चलता है। हर दफतर आदी मे हिन्दी मे लिखना होता है जैसे कोई पत्र लिखना है तो अंग्रेजी वाला नही चलता है जो की बहुत अच्छी बात है ;)


हिमालय की चोटी जितना ऊँचा और चीन की दीवार जितना विशाल अँग्रेज़ी ज्ञान रखते हुए भी आपका हिन्दी प्रेम देखकर नतमस्तक हो गया, मित्र। आप बिल्कुल चिन्ता न करें, मित्र.. अति शीघ्र आप हिन्दी ज्ञान जल से सरोबार होकर आनन्द के महासागर में गोते लगाने वाले हैं। शीघ्र ही ऐसा फार्मूला खोज लिया जाएगा कि आप हिन्दी ज्ञान गहराइयों तक महसूस करेंगे। बस आप हिन्दी ज्ञान ग्रहण करने के लिए ज्ञान चक्षु के ऊपर लिपटे अज्ञानता के अंधकार का आवरण हटाकर तैयार रहें जिससे हिन्दी ज्ञान सरलतापूर्वक आपके अन्दर समा सके।

----------


## Bagula Bhagat1

> हिमालय की चोटी जितना ऊँचा और चीन की दीवार जितना विशाल अँग्रेज़ी ज्ञान रखते हुए भी आपका हिन्दी प्रेम देखकर नतमस्तक हो गया, मित्र। आप बिल्कुल चिन्ता न करें, मित्र.. अति शीघ्र आप हिन्दी ज्ञान जल से सरोबार होकर आनन्द के महासागर में गोते लगाने वाले हैं। शीघ्र ही ऐसा फार्मूला खोज लिया जाएगा कि आप हिन्दी ज्ञान गहराइयों तक महसूस करेंगे। बस आप हिन्दी ज्ञान ग्रहण करने के लिए ज्ञान चक्षु के ऊपर लिपटे अज्ञानता के अंधकार का आवरण हटाकर तैयार रहें जिससे हिन्दी ज्ञान सरलतापूर्वक आपके अन्दर समा सके।


1945 की पुरानी हिन्दी फिल्मों की तरह लम्बे लम्बे  डायलॉग मारने से कौनो फायदा नहीं रजत बाबू। फार्मूला लाइए फार्मूला।

----------

